# Singles Meet Up London



## Fraggles

Hi

After another meet up today here are potential dates for next meet up. I know with all the bank holidays coming up people are probably arranging long weekends away have chosen a couple of weekends in April and May.

As usual I loved catching up with everyone and meeting new faces as well as seeing the additional bumps and new LO's since the last meet.

See you soon.

F x

Those in bold are confirmed

*Bambiboo (plus bump) 
**Linz + bump*
*Me*
*Lou Ann**
Morrigan plus bump
Coco plus Chanel No2 plus 1 
Dawn plus bump
Pip
Suity plus 2 (hurrah)
Bing plus 2
LoubyLou42 with bump
Starbuck plus one - high chair
Bethany915
Bluprimrose with bump
Sweet SA 
MarraMccleanFlowerLuisaBabyblueMaisy
KileyMinnie35
Mini
Rose39
Sarana

Table booked for Midday in the name of Swan
Nearest tube London Bridge and head for the Tooley Street exit

it's 2 More London Place, Tooley Street, London SE1 2JP and directions are below

Nearest station is London Bridge
It's easiest to head for the Tooley Street exit which is where the London Dungeon is based.
Roughish directions are come out of Tooley Street exit, turn right out of the station passed London Dungeons, cross over the road at first set of traffic lights, you walk passed a Pret a Manager, carry on walking, you then have the options of turning left into Hay Galleria where there is a Next, Starbucks and a few other shops, walk straight through and you will find yourself at the Thames, turn right towards Tower Bridge and carry on walking for a couple of mins passed HMS Belfast and you will come across a glass building on your right that is Strada. If you end up at the glass dome building you have gone to far so just double back. There are also lots of sort of water fountains that come out of the pavement, you'll see what I mean when you are there. 

Alternatively, Roughish directions are come out of Tooley Street exit, turn right out of the station passed London Dungeons, cross over the road at first set of traffic lights, you walk past a Pret a Manager, carry on walking for a few mins and you'll pass a food shop type of place on left, carry on walking and after a few mins, you will come across a Marks and Spencers and a few other shops, More Place is after M and S and I think there is an accountancy firm, think it is Ernst and Young on the corner, turn left down there. Think you'll come restaurants on the left called the gaucho and another called dim sum and the opposite side is a cafe called Pod and another Pret a Manger from memory, a couple of mins later you will come across Strada. There are cashpoints en route from the station just past M and S and the accountancy firm.*


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Fraggles

You are very organised!!!  April better for me, but will make an effort to come to any date so long as I have enough notice to book time off work!

Thanks,

Bambiboo x x


----------



## bluprimrose

fraggles you are amazing with your organisation!!


i can do any of those dates so haven't voted - but sundays are generally better for me as saturdays seems to be spent running around going to appointments i can't get to during the week!


thank you again for today.


bpxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Fraggles

Sorry I couldn't make it today - from the other thread it sounds as though you all had a great time   .

I would be interested in coming along to the next one - it would be great to meet some of you.  I think I'd need to find a babysitter for my LO as I'm not sure a nearly 3 year old would be welcome in a restaurant (he loves running around   ).  I can't do Saturday 21st May, but I can do the other three dates (assuming I can find a babysitter) - so I've voted for all three!

B xx


----------



## Bethany915

Correction - I've actually only voted for Sat 9th April as it only let me have one vote  .  But anyway, I could also do Sun 10th April or Sun 22nd May.

B xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I've voted Sun 22nd May but could also do Sat 21st....this is assuming that I am able to get out of the house at this point with ca 8wk old twins   

The April dates will def be too soon for me....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity by 8 weeks you will be a dab hand, I am sure as BB is already a dab hand after 11 weeks she will be able to give tips if you need them which I so don't think you will.


----------



## sweet1

I think May would be better for me, but I haven't voted yet.


----------



## starbuck

I think all those dates are free with me at the moment so haven't voted.  Am trying not to think that far ahead yet as I have to go back to work in May   .

Suity we can travel together - between us we should be able to get 3 LOs there. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

So how does 22nd May look for everyone, usual place, usual time etc etc. 

Anyone new who visits the thread just let me know and we can add you to the list.

xxx


----------



## Marra

Sunday 22nd May is good for me - thanks for organising it again Fraggles.

Marra
xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi All,

Haven't voted yet, but I had been thinking about hosting something at my house.  
Not a huge house/garden, but a big green in front of the house (some of you have been) and wondered if this would be of interest to anyone?

Obviously food might not be as good    (and would probably ask everyone to help with that), but just thought it could be an open house like I did last time and therefore there would be no pressure to get out or arrive at a certain time (although I know Strada are very good for not pushing us all out of the door).  

We could organise some things for little ones to do if they’re a bit older, smaller ones will always get lots of cuddles. 

Anyway, just wanted to mention it as I have been thinking of it for a while.  

I did think about having a Royal Wedding party on 29th April, but suspect people will have plans for the bank holiday weekend as Fraggles has said?

I won’t be offended if people don’t like the idea!   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Sounds great GIA2, really enjoyed it last time and would be lovely to meet up again at yours. Would be great if it was a nice day so we could use the green, so maybe best not to arrange it for a bank holiday cos it's bound to rain   . But seriously, I have no plans that weekend if that suits people.

bingbong x


----------



## Bethany915

GIA2 - That sounds like a lovely idea!  Where do you live - I assume London somewhere?  We have no plans for that weekend either (other than trying to sort out LO's routine to match the rest of the world   ).

B xx


----------



## starbuck

GIA2 thats a lovely idea.  I'm on hols until the 30th but free on the 1st and 2nd.  

Fraggles am free on the 22nd too.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

22nd May at Strada is good for me....

not sure about end april as might be too soon for me to venture out and def would not face coming to london on royal wedding day itself as think it will all be a bit too crowded on trains / roads but if it was over the bank hol w/e might be able to give it a go so I'm a tentative on that one I think 

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi,

I have voted for 22nd May and put the date in my diary.  

If I were to have a Royal Wedding party it would have to be on the 29th April, bit pointless otherwise, so it may just be a select few of us if anyone is game. I live very close to Twickenham stadium, so not central london and hopefully it wouldn't be too bad traffic wise.

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

It will be lovely to see everyone so am up for 22nd May. May go away for weekend of 29th not sure but any chance we can play it by ear please GiaToo.

At the moment I am in need of copious amounts of alcohol as not having a good couple of weeks.

xx


----------



## bluprimrose

22nd may good for me (and other dates too but this seems to be the most popular one).


bpxx


----------



## LoubyLou42

Hi All

Hope you don't mind me gate-crashing your thread.  Just wondered if this was open to all singles or is it a private get together?  Would love to meet some of you if the date fits!  I'm in Hampshire so can easily drive or jump on a train somewhere.

Fingers crossed

LoubyLou42


----------



## suitcase of dreams

LoubyLou - completely open to all singles of course - the more the merrier   
seems like we have settled on 22nd May at Strada restaurant, London Bridge

whereabouts in Hampshire are you? I am on Hants/Surrey border, and there are several folk in Hampshire itself - Kylekat, Southern_Angel, Coco etc...

I am planning a summer bbq/get together in July time - will be in Guildford  - will post about it nearer the time but hopefully plenty of the southern girls will be able to come along to that one too...it's always good to meet up face to face rather than just in this strange virtual world of ours!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

22nd May is good for me.  Suity, let me know if you want to a hand travelling on the train with the boys.

Looking forward to it.

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Have booked table for May 22nd at usual place.

So far have if this is correct

Bambiboo (plus bump) xxxx
Linz + bump
Me
Morrigan
Suity plus 2 (hurrah)
Bing plus 2
LoubyLou42 with bump
GiaToo (with bump)
Starbuck plus one
Bethany915
Bluprimrose with bump
Sweet SA 
Marra

If I have missed anyone or any wants to join us please let me know.

xx


----------



## LoubyLou42

that' fab everyone.  22nd is in the diary.

Suity i'm on the Hampshire/West Sussex border at Petersfield.  Would love to meet some other singles in this area and a summer bbq sounds fab.


----------



## GIAToo

Bluprimose and Loubylou will be with bump too!   
xxx


----------



## ambergem

Hi Fraggles

Could me and my bump be added to the list too please?  

Looking forward to catching up  

Love Linz xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Linz I cannot believe I missed a regular off!! Well go sort it out now.


Was at our "clubhouse" for lunch today. Yum.


x


----------



## Bambiboo

Loubylou - Im in Guildford so not too far from Petersfield. x 

Thanks for organising us again Fraggles.

Bambiboo x x x


----------



## Paint in pink

I live in Sussex and would love to meet some of the other Southern ladies if possible.

PiP xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Pip

It will be lovely to see you. Details of where and when on front page.

See you then.

x


----------



## LoubyLou42

Looks like there might be enough of us southern girlies for a Guildford meet up at some point?  Looking forward to meeting you all on 27th May - let's take it from there?

LoubyLou


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi all. PiP I am in Sussex! Where are you? Louby and Bambiboo Suity is going to host a Guildford summer do if she's brave enough!  Maybe we could fit a quick spring meet in before that as looks like enough of us are close enough to Guildford.rlx


----------



## Bambiboo

Sounds like a good plan RL.  When Suity is up and running again we will have to come up with a plan!!

Bambiboo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

half up and running now girls!!

Def planning summer bbq here in sunny Guildford one weekend in June/July - will have to post a poll to canvas dates. Is on my (rather long) to do list   

thought we could all bring picnic stuff, my mum has huge garden and weather permitting we can just hang out there and eat, chat etc whilst any toddlers can run around etc

will be in touch, first night home and first chance to catch up on FF in a week, so am a bit behind   
Suitcase
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hey Ladies,

I am in Woking so no excuse if we have a meet up in Guildford.    

Please put my down for the meet up in London.  I need to see how I am feeling then but would love to meet more single mummies!  Have you agreed on a date yet?

Hope to see you all soon.

Dawn


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi we would like to come please? Coco Chanel and ChanelNo2 (4 months in May)
xxx


----------



## LoubyLou42

Hi All

Summer bbq sounds lovely - count me in!

LoubyLou
xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Summer BBQ sounds great, Suity (brave of you to offer - you might have a very full house  )

Fraggles - this restaurant in London on 22nd May - is it suitable for a toddler or do I really need to find a babysitter?  He is fine when he's actually eating but in between courses he does like to run around  .  I am going to ask my sister anyway, but in case she's not free, I need to assess whether bringing him would be a back-up option...

B xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I think so but what do others think?
It is just by the Thames so there is a large outside area he could run about in between courses if he wanted, but we have been there a few times so the others can give their views too.
xx


----------



## mcclean

May I join you?

I am single and really on my own in every sense of the word.


----------



## Fraggles

Mcclean Yes of course it will be great to meet you. See you then. x


----------



## Flower19

Hello Everybody
Please add me in too. I would love to meet all of you.
Thanks
Flower xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fraggles - we are def still up for this (especially if starbuck and/or bambiboo are around to come with us on the train/tube) but I just wanted to mention that our double buggy is pretty big (it's a side by side one) so we're going to need a bit of space...might be worth mentioning to the restaurant when we confirm the booking so they can try and seat us somewhere with a bit of space. I'll need the buggy next to the table as the boys will be too little to be out of it much 
thanks   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Suity

Can easily meet you at the station and travel with you x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Can I be added to the list please   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fab thanks bambiboo


----------



## starbuck

Suity/bambiboo - we can meet up with you too at the station.  We can go from waterloo to london bridge via waterloo east to save trying to get the buggies on the underground - has always worked well for me. 

Fraggles - starbaby would like a high chair please.

Starbuck
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh lovely starbuck, glad you know how to avoid the underground, I'd been wondering about that with my tank-like buggy!

will be lovely to see you all   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Tell Starbaby high chair ordered. Anyone else want a high chair and is everyone on front page still coming or are there amendments.

Any one not on the front page who would like to come is more than welcome.

See you soon.

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sorry I have lost track. When are you meeting?
Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

22nd May


----------



## cocochanel1

Thank you Fraggles. I would like to try and come. How far is the restaurant from Waterloo? Is it walking distance? We would be coming by train into Waterloo. Like Suity I would need space for a pram by the table for baby. Is anyone bringing older children too?

Coco xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sorry Fraggles, have just seen it says nearest tube London Bridge which probably rules it out for us. I could manage somewhere by Waterloo but not any further as we will have had a long train trip already to Waterloo. I will bookmark this page in case venues change. It sounds like the restaurant is not easy walking distance from Waterloo?
Coco xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Coco it would probably be a half hour walk along the Thames to the restaurant if that helps.

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks Bambiboo. Yes that makes it too far unfortunately. We would already have travelled for 2 1/2 hours by the time we get to Waterloo so any further rules it out as I have a 7 year old and a baby to consider. For it to be viable we would need to be able to get to the restaurant quickly from Waterloo. Do you always meet at London Bridge? I think there are some good places nearer to Waterloo that perhaps could be considered for a future meet if there are enough people coming into Waterloo.

Coco xxx


----------



## mcclean

What time is this meet please?


----------



## Fraggles

Midday and based on previous meets we might have finished gassing by 5pm or 7pm. xx


----------



## mcclean

In the diary and I'll be there.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've been to FF meets at Strada in Waterloo - by the Royal Festival Hall -  and we were able to reserve tables- easy for Waterloo and for those nipping across the bridge to Charing Cross and Embankment- Might be a thought to consider instead of Strada at London Bridge, don't forget many of the cross London train lines get disprupted at weekends eg no through train from st pancras to London Bridge.

L x


----------



## Fraggles

I have already booked the table at Strada LB for the 22nd but if someone else wants to take over the arrangements of this meet and move it to Waterloo let me know. 

F x


----------



## morrigan

Count me in- not sure if I'd confirmed or not.


----------



## Baby Blue

Hi, is it too late to ask to come along to this get together on 22nd May?  

I'm single and not a mum yet but hope to be one soon    ....

Thanks    xx


----------



## Maisie3

Hi

Can I come along too - another newbie to the this thread

Maisie
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh I am so excited this is going to be great with some many new faces.


----------



## Bambiboo

Just confirming x


----------



## luisap

Hi there, don't wait for me to eat as I probably won't make it for 1200. Would love to meet you all though, so hope to make it for coffee or dessert. Look forward to it. Lusa x


----------



## kiley

HI! Newbie - about to start my journey...would love to join the meetup!
-Kiley.


----------



## carnivaldiva

I'd love to come along, but don't want to commit myself until after I get back from treatment in Cyprus.


----------



## Minnie35

Hello, please can I join in for the 22nd May?  It'll be fab to see/meet everyone.


Minnie x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Numbers are creeping up so it looks like it is going to be a fab meet up. I know it is just over 2 weeks away now but before I change numbers can I check whether there are any changes to the front page please If anyone is bring a LO or needs a high chair please can you let me know.


There is still room if anyone else wants to come.


Kiley, Minnie35 have added you to the list.


See you soon.


Love Fraggles xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wow - we'll be taking over half the restaurant at this rate! how lovely   
am def coming, should warn you it could be noisy - one of my two little delights is rather a screamer (as those at Henley yesterday will testify!) - hopefully we'll be near an exit so I can make a rapid escape and walk up and down by the river if it all gets too much   
looking forward to seeing familiar faces and meeting lots of new ones   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Suity Laugh out loud - look forward to meeting Screamer and Non Screamer.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, non screamer tends to eat, burp and sleep the day away...screamer on the other hand is a little bit of a challenge   
maybe by then the ranitidine will have kicked in and he'll be a bit better - am pretty sure it's reflux that upsets him around mealtimes, but over all I think he's just a tad more highly strung than the other one..only time will tell if these little personalities persist


----------



## LoubyLou42

Hey lots of new faces - not that I've met any of you yet but am really looking forward to it!

LoubyLou
xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello All....


Am going to try and make it ... Sundays are a bit of a mare for me train wise ... May end up coming up Saturday night and crashing nearby.


Will let you know ...


If its too late - no worries...


Mini x 


PS which restaurant is it?  As I'll be coming from Paddington if I do come - although think it might be just a tad too far for lunch      Also can try and book somewhere ..... 
Thanks


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Mini you have made my day. It is at Strada near London Bridge, all details and directions on front page.


----------



## caramac

So wish I could make it to this...but can't imagine how I would manage on the train for 2.5 hours and then crossing London with the pushchair! I can't remember who suggested Strada by Waterloo for next time, but I would second this if possible as it would make life so much easier if I could just wander out of the train station and not have to negotiate the tube!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Caramac

After earlier suggestions had thought Strada Waterloo or anywhere else in Waterloo if someone wants to suggest somewhere different for next time if they want a change of menu. Just didn't have the energy to change venues and then check whether new venue was OK for everyone as got a lot going on so for simpleness left it at London Bridge. But think there is Suity's summer do in July so would imagine we would probably be looking at September(ish).

Hope all is good with you.

x


----------



## caramac

No worries Fraggles...didn't mean that you should change your plans for this meet up (I can't make it anyway!) as I know you'd already taken the trouble of organising it and booking the table for everyone. September should be much better (hopefully) as I might feel more confident in making the journey on the train. I'm definitely planning on making it to Suity's GTG in July though.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Caramac
Didn't think you did but had felt slightly guilty for not changing it when someone else mentioned it a few weeks back. But will be lovely to see you at Suity;s.
x


----------



## starbuck

If any waterloo people do want to get to the meet on the 22nd then you can do it without using the tube.  I just take the lift to waterloo east and get the overground.  Much easier than getting on the tube. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Whoop whoop ... grabbed the bull by his horns ... (poor bull) and have booked ticket ... 
Will be travelling up Saturday (staying at Union Jack Club) but will have to leave early-ish on the Sunday (well 5pm train from Paddington) ... So if anyone's about Saturday night - give me a shout!


Thanks Fraggles for organising this ... will be great meeting up again.


Think I needed this in order to focus and believe .. it can happen!!


Take care Mini x x x


ps  - union jack clb is near waterloo so mmore than happy to meet up with anyone that needs a hand getting to London Bridge ... haven't a clue where I'll be going!     ... proper grockle as they'd say down here in the west country... x


----------



## caramac

Mini...it will happen for you again...I know it!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Mini

I was at the union jack club a couple of weeks back. Have you been there before?

x


----------



## Betty-Boo

No ... all my years in the Navy and this is the first time I've stayed there!!     


Will have to leave the meet early though to catch train home...


x x


----------



## Rose39

Fraggles - please could I join you? I haven't been up to the big meets in recent months but now I have a bumplet I'm feeling much more positive!

Rose xx


----------



## sweet1

ditto goes for me, I will be there on the 22nd. look forward to seeing everyone x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks for organising this Fraggles. We will be there on the 22nd. Me + 7 year old + baby in pram. Coco xxx


----------



## starbuck

Looks like it's going to be a great meet   .  Fraggles I notice I'm not listed as confirmed on the front page.  Am definitely coming although might be a bit jaded as it will be after my first week back at work   .  

Starbuck
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Just confirming I will be there on the 22nd.  

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

coco - starbuck, bambiboo and I will all be coming together from Guildford on the same train, we could meet you at Waterloo for the last leg to the restaurant?
dawn - think you are also coming in to Waterloo?

and indeed anyone else arriving at Waterloo let's synchronise   

fraggles - hope the restaurant knows what they are letting themselves in for    

Suitcase
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Yep Suity I'm woking to waterloo.  Haven't looked at train times yet but with little ones the more hands the better to help!

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just had a quick look and the Portsmouth Harbour-Waterloo service calling at G'ford at 10.35am, Woking 10.42am and Waterloo 11.19am is probably our best bet
or there's one a half hour later, gets in at 11.49, so that's a bit tight to get to the restaurant for 12.00

coco - not sure if you are on the P'smouth line but if so, then you could possibly get the same train too?

anyway, we've a couple of weeks to figure it all out!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Suity - thats the train I usually get.  Gives you plenty of time for a leisurely mooch to the restaurant.  I'll no doubt meet you on the platform at G'ford - if not I'll come and find you on the train.  x


----------



## Sarana37

Hi All,


any space for 1 more (plus little bump) on the 22nd? 


Sarana


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

If your name isn't bold on the front page please can you confirm if you are coming or not. Due to numbers increasing Strada have asked me to confirm a few days before so I have said I will call them on Wednesday. Also, if anyone needs high chairs can you let me know pl.

Sarana, yes room for one more. Look forward to seeing you and bump then.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Fraggles 


Still plan on coming (having a strong day) ... if anything changes before Wednesday - I'll let you know - depending on how hard I'll find it ... saying that I probably won't know until the day...    


Take care Mini x x


----------



## GIAToo

Big    Mini xx

Fraggles I shall let you know by Wed. Thanks   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Fraggles, I will definitely be there   . Thanks for organising again.

Mini, big    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi

In case she doesn't see your post Fraggles - I know Linz75 and bump are definitely coming x


----------



## sweet1

can you put me in bold please Fraggles


----------



## Fraggles

Sweetsa - consider it done. See you soon. x


----------



## morrigan

I'm coming !!! - shall I throw the gauntlet open - do we fancy having a design your own badge competition or do you want me to bring ye old Swansea football club logo badges again - I'm getting a bit bored of them now - I'm thinking we need a revamp !


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan just tried to pm you but your inbox is full. x


----------



## Bambiboo

You mean people didn't keep last time's badges? Shameful.

I would however like a new one for my collection if you'd be so kind Morri xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry, but I'm bailing out.  Hope you all have a lovely time   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Fraggles

ARRGggghhh

At times I am driven round the bend for some reason FF is bolding everybody's b****y name on the front page and I have gone through and tried to unbold several times those who haven't confirmed.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hun it can be a pain in the  making things *bold *then normal again ....

Not *sure* what's *best *to *suggest* ......

Was just experimenting there ...... maybe do 2 lists? Definite and those not confirmed?

Mini x x


----------



## Fraggles

HI

Apologies if anyone is missed please let me know if you confirmed and are not below. Thanks.

Bambiboo (plus bump) 
Linz + bump
Me
Lou Ann
Morrigan plus bump
Coco plus Chanel No2 plus 1 
Dawn plus bump
Suity plus 2 (hurrah)
Bing plus 2
LoubyLou42 with bump
Starbuck plus one - high chair
Bluprimrose with bump
Sweet SA 
Rose39
Sarana
Minnie35

x


----------



## Fraggles

Mini I think you are a great volunteer.


----------



## Betty-Boo

I'll pay you later     
I'm more than likely coming ... think a little cuddle with our new little bundles is just what the Doc ordered!  (As long as the mum's don't mind ...      )


Take care honey and thanks for organising this for everyone.
It is appreciated.


Mini x x


----------



## Fraggles

Mini

Bing's little two were passed round the table last time we met up and everyone had cuddles. Am sure she could easily just disappear for a few hours whilst we all have lunch and head of somewhere to catch up on her sleep whilst we carry on the tradition. 

x


----------



## bingbong

Is it wrong that I read that and actually thought about where I could sleep?!     Mini cuddles are always on offer and much enjoyed by my two   
bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bing No not at all I say take whatever opportunity you can. LOL.


----------



## morrigan

And remember I got pregnant after cuddling b's two - although you need one of them to be sick on you for the real good luck charm.


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles - solved mystery of inbox - my charter VIP membership had run out so they'd shrunk capacity of inbox - it appears they don't remind you it's running out it just ends! Sorted now!


----------



## GIAToo

morrigan - that happened to me when I was in Brno - very annoying - I did ask the volunteer" if they could raise it as an issue (i.e. could they send out reminders)   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## bingbong

happened to me too, very annoying   . GIA2 very good idea re the reminders. 
Looking forward to next Sunday, hope that the weather is nice. 
bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have passed on your concerns with the Admin Team - but expect it will also depend on how you have your account set up.  I know that I only receive emails regarding the boards I'm modding.  I've chosen not to receive any other emails.....





Mini x


----------



## LoubyLou42

Hi All

Lots of people - fantastic.  I'm still coming and will jump on the same train although I'll get on it at Petersfield so will poke my head out of the window at Guildford or walk up and down until I find lots of pregnant women hanging out with babies etc!

Really looking forward to it.

LoubyLou
xx


----------



## mcclean

Fraggles said:


> HI
> 
> Apologies if anyone is missed please let me know if you confirmed and are not below. Thanks.
> 
> Bambiboo (plus bump)
> Linz + bump
> Me
> Lou Ann
> Morrigan plus bump
> Coco plus Chanel No2 plus 1
> Dawn plus bump
> Suity plus 2 (hurrah)
> Bing plus 2
> LoubyLou42 with bump
> Starbuck plus one - high chair
> Bluprimrose with bump
> Sweet SA
> Rose39
> Sarana
> Minnie35
> 
> x


I am not on this list.
Please can you add me.


----------



## Marra

hi Fraggles

I'd still like to come please if not too late

thanks
Marra
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Anyone going to be in London the night before??  I'm getting the train up Saturday ... works out easier from the West Country.


If not  - no worries ... can easily entertain myself      


Take care Mini x


----------



## GIAToo

Mini - what time are you getting there?
GIa Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Think its about 6ish .. can't remember will have to check my tickets!


Head is a bit      


Mini x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

suitcase of dreams said:


> just had a quick look and the Portsmouth Harbour-Waterloo service calling at G'ford at 10.35am, Woking 10.42am and Waterloo 11.19am is probably our best bet
> or there's one a half hour later, gets in at 11.49, so that's a bit tight to get to the restaurant for 12.00
> Suitcase
> x


Suity- I will grab that train sunday and wander through looking for twinnies and a happy solo mum. I'll be the big slighty green yank in a long red skirt. 

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

dawn - I should be pretty easy to spot with super large black pushchair    will be with starbuck/starbaby and bambiboo, and possibly loubylou42 & bump who is joining the train at Petersfield   
quite a crowd of us now - how lovely   

anyone else wanting to meet at Waterloo, pls shout and we'll arrange a good spot to rendezvouz!

Suitcase
x


----------



## upsydaisy

Fraggles - very very late notice but I wondered if there was room for 2 more small ones?  I've only just realised I can get a train straight to London Bridge    Is it walkable from there with a fractious 3 year old ?  Don't worry if all booked up I should have got myself organised a bit sooner   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Upsy yes of course room and only about a 5 min walk. Do you need a high chair or anything or is normal chair ok?


Is there anyone I have missed of the list?


xx


----------



## Fraggles

Updated list unless I have missed someone off


Bambiboo (plus bump) 
Linz + bump
Me
Lou Ann
Morrigan plus bump
Coco plus Chanel No2 plus 1 
Dawn plus bump
Suity plus 2 (hurrah)
Bing plus 2
LoubyLou42 with bump
Starbuck plus one - high chair
Bluprimrose with bump
Sweet SA 
Rose39
Sarana
Minnie35
Mini
Marra
Mcclean
Upsydaisy plus LO


----------



## morrigan

Upsy be warned about the pavement fountains - can be rather to tempting for little ones to run through !! Lol!! Fun though !


----------



## upsydaisy

so we'll be the soaking wet ones, should be easy to spot us


----------



## cocochanel1

Suity thank you for the train coordination offer but we are catching a lift with my father. LO will go to museums so will just be me plus baby. Looking forward to seeing you all. 

Fraggles re the restaurant layout etc is there access to outside space to push the pram if necessary or is it all inside? Thank you for organising the lunch xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Coco

Yes it is just by the thames so there is lots of outside area to push the pram or to walk up and down besides the river.

Here's hoping the heatwave has started.

xx


----------



## upsydaisy

Thanks Fraggles, not sure about the high chair   E fits pizza express style chairs but anything else would be too small.  I'm a bit worried about her making a complete show of herself    We may head for the river at regular intervals


----------



## Fraggles

Upsydaisy Laugh out loud. Suity says one of hers is a screamer so I am sure if your LO is happy to walk Suity may also be happy for you to take one of hers for a walk too.


----------



## Fraggles

Besides I have a now 4 year old nephew and 5 year old niece both of whom have their moments so it will be nothing new to me. 4 year old nephew currently going through a stage of creating merry hell should anyone but any sort of lunch or dinner in front of him and dare to put any sort of vegetable in front of him then you would think his parents were committing physical abuse. Am waiting for social services to knock on their front door after a tip off from a next door neighbour as he cries and cries and cries and goes and hides at meal times. His parents could be sued under trade description act as he has really fair hair blue eyes and looks like an angel. His sister will eat anything put in front of her. I so hope any I have have his sisters appetite.


----------



## upsydaisy

I'll just have to apologise in advance  .  On a good day she's a complete   on a bad day   .  It depends which way the wind is blowing   .


----------



## Fraggles

No apologies needed. Niece is in the naughty gang at school - there is 8 of them - her and 7 boys - laugh out loud - her mum dreads picking her up because she expect her teacher to call her in and tell her what naughty thing she has done that day. Teach has secretly admitted she likes her despite her mischievousness as she said she isn't like the drips who are boring. She lost playtime last week for being naughty but told her mum it was really good because whereas she has been split up from her two partners in crime they had all lost golden time which means they have to do extra work when all the goody two shoes are out playing. However, she is obviously a girl with a glass half full outlook as she told her mum that it was really good because she was allowed to sit with her partners in crime and they talked. Don't think that was quite  the purpose.


----------



## morrigan

I'm sure she's the same as any three year old - there's always kids in Strada- it might be us that has to curb what we're saying !! Lol ! At least your garanteed theres noone coming that doesn't like kids! 

Think the other diners are more at risk from hormonal pregnant and mid ivf woman than the kids !!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just a thought, is anyone coming on sunday expecting a boy and wanting a bag of newborn vests/sleepsuits? I have lots in various blue shades, also loads of unisex/white ones which would do for boy or girl
let me know and will bring with...all in good condition, barely worn (they grow out of them so fast!)
don't want money for them, just want to clear space in wardrobe   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles honey - thank you so much for organising this for us all.  You've done a wonderful job!

I'm going to bow out though - have had a real hard think about it and in all honesty am not ready to be surrounded by all the lovely wonderful pregnant ladies and babies just yet.  It's too soon for me and as happy as I am for you all - believe you me I am - I'm not strong enough emotionally.   

Have a lovely time, will miss being there, but think this is best.

Take care Mini x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Mini that's totally understandable. Another time maybe.


Bambiboo (plus bump) 
Linz + bump
Me
Lou Ann
Morrigan plus bump
Coco plus Chanel No2 plus 1 
Dawn plus bump
Suity plus 2 (hurrah)
Bing plus 2
LoubyLou42 with bump
Starbuck plus one - high chair
Bluprimrose with bump
Sweet SA 
Rose39
Sarana
Minnie35
Marra
Mcclean + 1
Upsydaisy plus LO
Luisa


----------



## Bambiboo

Take care Mini.  Hopefully see you next time x x x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Suity - would love sleep suits if they are still going!  I'm going to the NCT nearly new sale on saturday to pick up stuff  like onsies and muslins they only happen twice a year and trying to get the essentials early as I get my bonus next week.

Looking forward to meeting you all!

Dawn (and the nausea causing baby Dawn)


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sorry Dawn, I'm afraid fraggles beat you to it...happy shopping at the NCT sale - they are supposed to be excellent (where is it by the way? if it's local I might pop along too   )

see you all on Sunday
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Suity.  I know there is one in Knaphill tomorrow, don't know if thats the one Dawn is going to x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Yep knaphill 30 seconds from my house! 

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh I really should go, but not sure I can face getting myself up and ready 2 days in a row! have heard these sales are super popular and you have to get there early to get the best bargains...perhaps I'll wait until the next one...should stop spending money anyway, there's nothing I really need
will wait for the next one and take stuff to sell as well...
Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

So sorry Fraggles to cancel but our lift has cancelled. I would come on the train with Chanelno2 if I had cover for my son. I hope you all have a lovely lunch. I was looking forward to it xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Is it too late to add one more for lunch (plus one boisterous LO)?  I haven't been on here for months so sorry it's a bit last minute!

I was going to not bother as LO can be a bit of a nightmare in restaurants but if Upsy is coming I won't feel so bad  .

So if I am in time, please could someone remind me where it is and what time?

Thanks!

B xx

P.S.  I see there have been quite a few new BFPs since I was last on here - congrats to you all   

P.P.S. Thanks to those of you who sent me nice messages and sorry I was hopeless at replying!  Was just trying to keep away from TTC related things for a while  .


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi Bethany  
I hope your not implying my LO is a nightmare dining companion!!      
Lovely to hear from you   .  
Upsyxx


----------



## Fraggles

Bethany yes room for two more - all directions on front page. See you then. x

Coco will miss you this time. x


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks, Fraggles.  Sorry, Upsy, it does read a bit like that, doesn't it?  I'm sure you know what I mean  .

Look forward to catching up with you all.

B xx


----------



## LoubyLou42

Hi All

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.  Had my 20 wk scan yesterday as well as results from amnio and everything is looking good.  Was so nervous they were going to find something terrible.  I really feel I can relax at last and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy.  Oh yes, and I'm expecting a boy around 7-9th October!!

Suity - if you really mean it about sleep suits for newborns and anything else you don't want then feel free to pass it my way - will go to a good home!

See you all tomorrow.

LoubyLou
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

LL42 - will bring you a few boy sleepsuits - am running out of space to carry everything tomorrow but will see what I can fit in   
have promised the neutral/white stuff to fraggles, so you'll be getting all blue   
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL42- congratualtion on your boy!!! 
L x


----------



## Rose39

Apologies - I'm going to have to pull out of today's meet, am feeling really queezy and grotty today. Just the idea of the train journey into London is a bit overwhelming and all the smells in the restaurant would be a bit much right now! I was so looking forward to seeing everyone and particularly to meet Bingbong's and Suity's LOs. This is really weird as I'm a huge foodie and to turn down the idea of a nice lunch with friends is unheard of for me! I ordered a new food mixer a few weeks ago, which arrived on Friday, and I haven't even looked at the instruction booklet as the idea of baking right now is the last thing on my mind!

Hope everyone has a lovely time.

Rose xx


----------



## kiley

Sorry for late notice.  Woke up ill and can't make it to Central London. Would like to come next time...


----------



## caramac

Hope you all have a lovely time today ladies...wish we could have been there  xx


----------



## lulumead

Hope you are all having a lovely time...look forward to hearing all about it
xxxx


----------



## mcclean

I came stood outside Strada didn't know where you were sitting.

I'm actually quite annoyed .


----------



## Sarana37

Oh dear Mclean - what a shame!   And if only you have stepped inside you would easily have seen everybody, it was a very distinctive largish group of women with some babies/toddlers. I came late and found them easily. Please don't let today's disappointment put you off meeting up again in the future.


Thanks Fraggles for organising this!   It was great to meet so many of you  , though I'm still struggling to remember names. Looking forward to the next meet-up and seeing where everyone is on their journey by then! In the meantime, lots of luck and good vibes to all     ,


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## greatgazza

Oh mcclean    I wasn't there but why didn't you go inside?  

GGx


----------



## morrigan

Rose sorry you couldn't make it but it's good you feel grotty if you know what I mean. Trains are the worst when you feel rough.

Great to see you all today - what an expanding group! All the kiddies where so well behaved !

Mcclean so sorry you missed us - the waiters would of directed you to us, next time maybe arrange to meet one of us at tube station beforehand.


----------



## Flower19

Hi All
It was good to meet you, to learn about your experiences and to see so many babies!
Very inspirational!! 
I look forward to the next meet up.
Love
Flower xx


----------



## mcclean

I'm a reserved person and to walk into meet people I haven't met is daunting so I left. I'm very disappointed. It's unlikely I will make another meet. Sorry!

This pretty much sums up my weekend.


----------



## greatgazza

Mcclean please don't give up love!!    It is daunting the first time you are not alone in feeling that but perhaps as morrigan says it would be good to meet someone beforehand next time to go in with xxx


----------



## bingbong

Lovely to meet everyone today, really great to see such a big group   . Fraggles once again thanks so much for organising    .  

I remember going to my first meet and being really scared to meet people but everyone was so friendly and it was so worth going. Hopefully next time you'll feel able to come inside.

bingbong x


----------



## Bambiboo

Great to see everyone today - especially some new faces.  Such well behaved children too - loved the cuddles!!

Rose - hope you are feeling better!!

McClen - sorry you didn't feel able to come in.  You should have.  We all had a first time - and we are friendly    As someone said - you could not have missed us - we were the only all female table!!  You would be missing out on a lot if you didn't come next time.

x


----------



## ambergem

Thank you Fraggles!! It was lovely seeing everyone and meeting lots of new people   I really enjoyed it.

Such a shame you feel that way Mcclean you should've said before if you felt uncomfortable coming in on your own- as Morrigan said you could've met somone at the station or we'd have kept an eye open for you and one of us could've met you outside. As the others have said it is a bit daunting meeting everyone for the first time but you'd have been made to feel very welcome. Hope to see you next time.

Linz xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Loved catching up with everyone and like every time already thinking of the Autumn meet as Summer is already in hand. Loved meeting all the new faces and the growing band of LO's too. Like Bambiboo says they were all very well behaved. A special mention should go to Bingbong who I noticed didn't take a chance to slink of for a kip whilst we all cuddles her LO's. As expected when Suity made some threat at the last meet of not being organised enough to come with twins as this meet was soon after their introduction to this world she is already a dabhand at this mothering lark.

So do I start a new thread for a Sept/Oct met and any suggestions for child friendly places to meet in the Waterloo area close to the station please let me know. Or let me know if someone else wants to organise and I will step back.

Linz, I gave Mcclean my phone number and she text me but I didn't get the message till after she left so unsure if it came through and I didn't hear it over the noise,  whether at the same time as the time the message came through I was outside directing Luisa to us or whether there was just a delay in the message coming through. But like I say on the front of the thread the name is booked in the name of Swan so if anyone else ever has this issue if they ask to be directed to that table there we will be.

xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Fraggles - there is a strada below the Festival Hall which is in walking distance from Waterloo and has things going on outside to entertain and little ones.  Perhaps doesn't have as much space as the one we were at today though, so maybe not ideal.  Also probably gets more crowded.

Maybe other suggestions are needed!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

lovely to see you all today, and thanks for the compliment fraggles - am not always as organised as today - took military precision and am exhausted now! but worth it    boys are sound asleep - hopefully they'll stay that way until at least midnight so I can have a snooze myself...

mclean - sorry you felt you couldn't come inside    
if you can get to Guildford then the next get together is at my mum's house - picnic in the garden in July...far less daunting - and if you need a lift am sure we can arrange from G'ford or Woking station - see the thread on this or PM me for details

will have a think about Waterloo options - the trouble is they do tend to get crowded along the South Bank but am sure we can find somewhere suitable 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Teela

Sounds like you all had a lovely time - one day when I am with bump   I will come, been saying that for 2 years I know but one day   

If I don't get the bump I will just come and cuddle the babies   Not your bumps that would be to familiar I think   

Teela
x


----------



## mcclean

I don't wish to bang on about this, but I was outside the Strada restaurant.  I did text.  I saw a lady in a white top, jeans and sandals with a bump outside and she was talking to another woman wearing sunglasses and a summer top.  I should have asked them.

I had so many questions to ask and I was really excited about meeting women who have experienced what I am about to begin.

Anyway.....I shall leave this here because a) I am miffed, b) I have missed out on so much information.


----------



## sweet1

So sorry you didn't make it inside McClean, I hope to see you next time.

Lovely to meet all you ladies as always, and to see some new faces.

SSA x


----------



## bingbong

Mcclean with all due respect I don't think that it is fair for you to be upset with anyone. As Fraggles said it clearly states on the front page that the table is booked in the name Swans and would therefore make it easy to find us. I think that we all understand how hard it is to come to a meet when we don't know anyone but it is our responsibility to get there and come in, you could've arranged to meet someone at the station or outside if you knew that you were going to find it hard to come inside. Maybe next time you could make such arrangement. 

bingbong x


----------



## mcclean

bingbong said:


> Mcclean with all due respect I don't think that it is fair for you to be upset with anyone. As Fraggles said it clearly states on the front page that the table is booked in the name Swans and would therefore make it easy to find us. I think that we all understand how hard it is to come to a meet when we don't know anyone but it is our responsibility to get there and come in, you could've arranged to meet someone at the station or outside if you knew that you were going to find it hard to come inside. Maybe next time you could make such arrangement.
> 
> bingbong x


Just to clarify I am not *"upset"* with anyone bingbong.

And thank you for your advice about making arrangements beforehand.


----------



## mcclean

sweetsa said:


> So sorry you didn't make it inside McClean, I hope to see you next time.


Thank you Sarana, GG, Bamiboo, linz, suitcase, sweetsa for your understanding and kind words ..

Fraggles, thanks for organising and I'm sorry I bottled it!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Mcclean there will be lots of other times where you won't need to bottle it. Everyone is really friendly.

Let me know the general consensus then if you would prefer to stay London Bridge area, next London meet arrange for somewhere in Waterloo but like Suity says there may be time restrictions if there is a lot of foot traffic the staff may try to move us on a bit quicker than we are used to or whether you would like somewhere else.

See you soon.

x


----------



## upsydaisy

Lovely to see you all today   .  
Fraggles it was a fab venue, lots of space for LO's to escape to and I can't believe how easy the journey was from Brighton.  It's given me a lot of confidence travelling with E, when the child and buggy hell that is Clapham Junction isn't involved going to London can be a pleasant experience! we'll be back! possibly with a swimming costume next time as E was quite keen to cast her clothing asunder and plunge into the fountains  


Mcclean - I know where your coming from   Story of my life in fact (which explains a lot   ).  Next time arrange to meet me and I'll drag you in.  Well actually E will drag both of us in.  When she wants her dinner there's no stopping her.  I'm still rubbish at actually talking to anyone    but I'm working on it.


Suity and Bingbong -    big respect for even leaving the house! Your LO's are gorgeous.  As is the beautiful starbaby.
Bethany - sorry we didn't get to say goodbye.  We had one of those super dooper cheapo train tickets that are only valid on one train so we had to leg it! E looks forward to meeting your LO again.  I'm sure he'll eventually be persuaded to chase her   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Fraggles, I think nearer Waterloo would be better in that I know London Bridge has prevented some people from coming.

However, my knowledge of suitable venues is limited!!!  Im sure some of the Londoners will have ideas though.

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Upsy laugh out loud I did wonder if you managed to get E out dry as when we left some of the kids were running round starkers and others were completely soaked as they ran through the fountains totally soaked. Did see one mum rather anxious as her LO did just that and as I am not a mother yet could laugh about it.

MMM now this may be a bit mystic meg of me but I wonder just how many of our children will become couples in years to come out of our friendships.   

xx


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles I'm ignoring that comment as there's a whole host of worn can opening in background lol ! 

Whilst I love Strada - I'm thinking we will almost be at stage where we have to find venue for children that suits the adults as well - by October we will  have lots of nearly mobile/ mobile toddlers - I can see it being a challenge !


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I say one of the experts can takeover organising for LO's at that stage as well as being child friendly it would be nice to choose one that allows us to enjoy our meal rather than be kicking us out as soon as they can.

Well yes a lot of worm can opening but I think I am pretty safe with my LO as not many have got their donation from Xytex and SweetSA's is definitely different to mine.

x


----------



## cocochanel1

So gutted to miss today. Feel like I've missed the party! AND I can't make July 23rd as it's my mothers 70th!!! McClean so sorry you missed today. I can imagine how you felt. I hope you can make the next one.


----------



## Sima

Sounds as though you had a lovely time today.  I'm sorry I missed it but I was at one of my oldest friend's 40th birthday do.  I will be going to Suity's meet in July so hopefully I'll be able to catch up with some of you then.

McClean  - I'm not sure if you have put your name down for the Guildford meet but do let me know as we can travel down together.


----------



## LoubyLou42

Morning girls

It was LOVELY to meet you all yesterday - how nice to finally put some faces to all the names but I'm still really confused as who is who - I'll bring labels next time so we can all put down both our names and I'll start to learn who each of you are.

Fraggles thanks so much for organising - it was the perfect venue but agree that The South Bank at Waterloo might be slightly easier next time - there is a Strada there as well as many other restaurants I can't remember the names of but could probably have a search online.  I think Sundays are the perfect day as it's always going to be quieter and I'm sure they'll be happier about us all lingering....

Good luck to everyone on their journeys over the next few months until I see you all again at the picnic in July when I'm sure there will be lots more to share and have a laugh about.

Back to work in the meantime - take care and see you all soon.

LoubyLou


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hey all,

Amazing to meet everyone.  I was left reeling a bit last night from all the new information I have assimilated.  

It was a great mix of toddlers, babies, bumps and people considering treatment or in the midst of treatment.  I really felt this was a blessing as know I was nervous that no one would be at the same "stage" as me.    It was my first meet as well and nervous as anything. It's a unique group of women and there are not many of us brave single mums by choice so had to get through my nerves, nausea and general agoraphobia in pregnancy! 

Thanks so much to Starbuck for letting my hold starbaby.  Thank you to Fraggles for organising and Suity and the girls for meeting me on the train.  

Next time I am bringing name tags as I am useless with remembering people's real names or nick names! 

It was a great meet up and looking forward to seeing you all in July.  

Dawn


----------



## starbuck

Starbaby and I had a lovely time yesterday.    She was asleep almost as soon as we left the restaurant and slept most of the way home.  Lovely to see everyone and I'm looking forward to the next meet already.


Mcclean - I remember my first meet.  I had brought a friend with me too but we still both stood on the outskirts for 10mins assessing all the groups before I was brave enough to venture over and talk to anyone.  Definitely arrange for one of us to meet you outside or at a station etc next time if you think that will help.  Hope you can make the next one. 


Thanks Fraggles for organising.  


Starbuck
x


----------



## caramac

Sounds like you all had a fantastic time! I am definitely going to make the next London one (dates permitting) and am looking forward to the Guildford meet at Suity's in July. 

I was one of the ones that said nearer to Waterloo might be easier but as others have explained that you can get to London Bridge from Waterloo without using the underground it might not be as bad as I was thinking it would be. Much better we have a friendly place that lets us hang around as long as we want - and has stuff to entertain the kiddlets rather than just convenient to a station!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, just to say was very easy to get from Waterloo...lift up to Waterloo East then 4 mins on train and another lift down to the right exit, then max 10 mins walk along to the restaurant
we left the restaurant at just after 4pm and caught the 4.30pm from Waterloo home   

but let's look into Waterloo options and then we can vote nearer the time


----------



## lulumead

Hello all


Sounds like a great meet.


In terms of venues, it might be worth meeting at the Festival Hall at Waterloo as there is the large ballroom floor for toddlers to run around on, although it would be worth checking no clash with an event.  Also you can bring your own food if you want to! Might be more of an afternoon meet venue.


There are also places to eat along from South Bank towards the OXO tower but not sure how child friendly.


The Strada at South Bank is generally rammed, as are all those restaurants but maybe earlier on a sunday might be ok.


xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

It was lovely to meet everyone yesterday and to meet some new ladies, babies/toddlers and bumps. Thanks for organising Fraggles   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## mcclean

upsydaisy said:


> Mcclean - I know where your coming from  Story of my life in fact (which explains a lot  ). Next time arrange to meet me and I'll drag you in. Well actually E will drag both of us in. When she wants her dinner there's no stopping her. I'm still rubbish at actually talking to anyone  but I'm working on it.


I can so relate to what you've said . Thank you for your kind words.
I was going to bring a friend, but I wanted to attend the meet on my own.

Next time I'm handcuffing a friend or meeting someone at the station.


----------



## Minnie35

I had a lovely time with you all on Sunday.  Thanks Fraggles for organising it xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Guess who has no LO's - yep me as I am sure when I do I shan't be organising anything as there will enough difficulty organising myself.

Anyway cos I enjoyed Sunday so much as I know people will be going on holidays and getting busy here is the start of the Autumn one which seems so far away but actually isn't.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263810.0

Lots of love

xx


----------



## Marra

hi everyone
Great to meet up with so many people on Sunday. I am looking forward to the next one!
Marra
x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Just to say it was lovely to see everyone on Sunday and I'm so sorry I didn't manage to speak to many of you (a combination of being late and LO wanting to run around a lot!).  I agree with the idea of labels for next time, especially when everyone has two names   .  But it was great to meet / see again those people I did manage to speak to and thanks, Fraggles, for organising.  And I am in awe of Bing Bong and Suity, managing to get there with two babies each   .

Upsy - yes, sorry that LO was not too keen on chasing E!  Maybe next time...  We stayed for about another hour after you all left as he was fascinated by the fountains - and he did eventually go in them.  I got some nice photos and he got soaked   (luckily I had a change of clothes for him - but he had to go home with no shoes on - he was asleep most of the way in the pushchair so it didn't matter...)  

Re another meet, now I have been to Strada at London Bridge, I really like it!  There's lots of space outside, the fountains were a HUGE hit with LO and the view of the river was lovely.  And I know we had a horrendous journey getting there, but we would do things differently next time - drive to somewhere south of London and get a direct train to London Bridge on the Brighton line (come to think of it, we could almost drive to Brighton and get a train from there - would have been quicker than what we did   ).  So personally I would be quite happy to go to London Bridge again.  

But if we are moving venues, could I put in a plea for a station that has lifts (I felt like I had gone several rounds in the gym by the end of Sunday with all the carrying of pushchair and toddler up and down stairs / escalators - I do admire those of you with LOs who don't drive!)

Another thought - any chance we could meet slightly later next time, like 1 pm?  Or is there a good reason for meeting at noon?  I guess I should go and look at the proposals so far on the new thread...

B xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bethany - London Bridge has lifts    Just a matter of finding them! Fortunately I was with Starbuck who knew her way around   

Think we meet at 12 to allow plenty of chatting time in the afternoon....and at least for me if we met at 1 it would be too late as I need to leave at 3-4pm latest to get the little ones home....but perhaps we can compromise on 12.30 next time round?
Or have 2 sittings?!

Will check out the autumn thread now   
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Feeling like I need to apologise for not doing my normal with badges - I'd just felt to rough in morning to organise it - next time I'll try not to leave it to the last minute !! Oops !!


----------



## Bethany915

Morrigan - don't worry about the name badges - I'm sure it's not your specific job to provide them  .  We managed ok without  

Suity - that's good to know about lifts at London Bridge!  I also encountered a lack of lifts at (deep breath): Harrow on the Hill, Warren Street, Euston, Elephant & Castle, Marylebone and Amersham .  Next time (wherever it is) I will plan a route that doesn't involve so many underground stations!  (I didn't actually *plan* to negotiate so many stations - but it was all that Sunday engineering work...)

Anyway, we still had a good time so that's the main thing  .

B xx


----------



## Fraggles

Grrr to sunday engineering work. I get First Capital Connect and various engineering works and disruptions to weekend service have been going on for two years now. Thank goodness by the time the Olympics arrive our London transport network should be reliable and world leading!


----------

